# I made it into a magazine!



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I can't believe it. While it's not MCM or SA, I am happy nonetheless!
I made the corner cover and page 37 of Great Scale Modeling 2011 by Fine Scale Modeler.

I picked up a couple copies today and my wife also surprised me with two more. LOL

I have to thank Don Stadick for the heads up.

Pretty cool.
The car at home: 









Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

:hat:* Congratulations, Chris! :hat:*

thats pretty awesome.
your work is fantastic.

and thats one wicked looking Ferrari.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Always fun to see your work in print,nice job.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats Superduty455


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's great! I made it into a couple of magazines back in the early 1990's for contests and one of the photo annuals. It's a great feeling to get recognised.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

My son & I argue the merits of Ferraris constantly, but I think this is one of the prettiest cars they've ever built (Jr likes the Enzo...but then again, he prefers Lambos, so that doesn't shock me ).

Your build up really does the car justice. Captures the lines and aggresive stance of the car perfectly. Definitely one to be proud of.

Congrats on the cover shot. You earned it.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. It really is something to see your work in a magazine. Better than a trophy. 
I am more than happy to share it with my fellow plastiholics. You all know what it means.
Chris


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations Chris!! 
You do beautiful work and no doubt you earned it mate.

Chris.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Good going!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!! I thought it was good to get on modelermagics' website - this is even better! Great, friend. :thumbsup: 

Still sick of being the God of being unwanted


----------



## erikd (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats! I'm sure every builder would be thrilled to be in print!
By the way - great looking build!
Erik


----------

